# savage



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone explain what the purpose of the accutrigger on the savge rifles are for


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

the main purpose is user adjustability. gives you the ability to fine tune the trigger to your own preferences in about 20 minutes (for me).


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

To add to that, you can adjust the amount of force (in pounds) needed to pull the trigger to get the gun to fire. Some other guns out there have something that can adjust the same thing. The T3 has an Allen bolt that can add or subtract the force. But to do this you have to take the gun apart to do it. The accu is much easier to do I have been told. Though a hand held scale is used to get a reading on it. You can just go by fell also. I have shot an adjusted trigger and man the smallest touch would trip it.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

CODFISH: I WAS RELUCTANT TO GET ONE. THEN I "DID". MINE IS STILL SET FROM THE FACTORY AND IT IS THE EASIEST TRIGGER I HAVE EVER PULLED. I'VE SHOT LOTS OF RIFLES AND THIS IS THE SWEETIEST ONE EVER; WHY IT'S JUST LIKE ANGEL FOOD CAKE IT'S SO SOFT!!!!!!
TRY IT YOU'LL LIKE :: "LOVE" IT.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

NCGMAN,

Which one do you have? I ordered a 112 Varminter low pro in 25-06 and should have it by this weekend. Cant wait!!

Dave :jammin:


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

I HAVE THE 10F IN .223, I AM SHOOTING IT WITH THE OPEN SIGHTS. IT CAME FROM THE FACTORY SET AT 100 YARDS. MOVING THE REAR SIGHTS IS REALLY SIMPLE, JUST USE A SMALL SCREWDRIVER AND RAISE THE SIGHT. I AM SHOOTING IT AT 100 - 250 YARDS. I CAN BURST ONE GALLON MILK JUG AT 200-250 YARDS, AT 100-150 I CAN HIT 16 OZ COKE BOTTLES. A VERY ACCURATE RIFLE OUT OF THE BOX.

THE BREAK IN INSTRUCTIONS!!!!! I DIDN'T DO THAT; SEEMED TO BE A LITTLE LIKE WORK, SO I GAVE THE BARREL A CLEANING AND STARTED SHOOTING. I DO CLEAN MY BARREL AFTER I SHOOT IT.

THE TRIGGER IS EFFORTLESS, SO BE CAREFULL!!!! READ THE INSTRUCTIONS!!!!! YOU WILL LOVE IT!!!! GOOD SHOOTING....


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

The trigger is adjustable, which means a lighter pull will be easier to hit with. You can adjust it yourself, rather than paying a gunsmith. It can also be adjusted BACK to a heavier setting.

The goofy trigger itself, the trigger in the trigger? Thats a safety feature mostly. You need to pull the small silver bladed trigger back through the main trigger. This allows you to finish the trigger pull and fire the weapon. The gun wont accidently fire if you drop it or bump the trigger. S&W has a similar feature on its sigma pistol. Instead of a trigger in a trigger, it has a two part hinged trigger. same effect. You can fir the weapon unless you propperly and delibrately squeeze the trigger.

So the accu trigger is a two part deal. You can increase accuracy by decreaseing trigger pull, while still having a gun that is safe with a "hair trigger"


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a Savage 116 ss in .270 with the AccuTrigger and I love it, plus the rifle will drive tacks!! I have never messed with the trigger, it is still set at the factory setting, but it is perfect for my taste.


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

If you think savage is nice then try the CZ set trigger !!!


----------

